# PSU for HD6870? Need suggestions.



## AJK (Jun 30, 2015)

Guys, my silverstone 500W PSU has gone kaput. Need to buy a new one for around 3k. Was thinking of buying this one

Buy Online Antec VP500PC 500W Power Supply in India

cost is 2.5k. How is this PSU? Would you recommend any other PSU(better?) in this price range? PC config is in the signature.

Thanks in adance.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 30, 2015)

Increase your budget and get this.

Corsair CX500 v2 -4100.

Link:Amazon.in: Buy Corsair CX Series CX500V2 - 500 Watt Power Supply Online at Low Prices in India | Corsair Reviews & Ratings


----------



## AJK (Jul 1, 2015)

A little over budget that model. Any other suggestions?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 1, 2015)

AJK said:


> A little over budget that model. Any other suggestions?


Then Antec VP500PC @ 2.5k is only PSU in your budget and also good. Go with it.


----------



## AJK (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks Kiran. But you sure it will be able to handle 6870 right? Just want to be doubly sure before buying.


----------

